# Foggy.... WTF



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Just happened upon the old girl and the two eldest in the front room watching 'I'm out 'O' money, Get me some more.'
NEVER disturb their Sat' night trash viewing, I'm normally either reading or in the garage.
Just entered the parlour and Carl is on the box.......?
What's going on here? I asked....... NOOOOOOOOO! 
I'll give you the funds you need myself old lad, PLEASE don't lower yourself to this S****.
Can't believe no one told me he was there.
Honestly..... WTF?
Michaela, come on, please!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, How embarrasing to have to lower himself to that. :? 
Hoggy.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I watched Foggy do a huge wheelie down the final straight as he won another WSBK at Donington. The man wanted another challenge and he's doing well. 8)


----------



## Kyudo (Nov 29, 2014)

Having a bit of fun for 3 weeks


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Lowering himself to what??? Hes getting a few hundred grand to go Australia for a few weeks and get some publicity. I would say why not?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Such a let down & Obviously didn't make enough ££££s bike racing. :roll:  
Hoggy.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

I would think he is just topping up his pension :twisted:


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Probably got a book coming out and has been forced to do the show for publicity.


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

He's done it, which I thought he would. He's been himself and hopefully would of inspired a few into bikes whilst in there.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

This is the only "reality" program I approve of

Any program that makes so called "celebrities" eat kangaroo cock is alright by me


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

jamman said:


> This is the only "reality" program I approve of
> 
> Any program that makes so called "celebrities" eat kangaroo cock is alright by me


Couldn't agree more with Jamman (as usual  I'm becoming a mini-me of Jamman :twisted: )At least on this programme, there are actual "challenges"


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Can't knock him. At least he did something with his life to become famous, unlike other 'celebs' on there who are celebrities for being in other celebrity programs.

I'd take the cash to fly 1st class to Oz and sit in the jungle for a couple of weeks. Better than here in the cold.

Plus as someone else said above, doesn't hurt the Xmas book sales to get on TV this time of year.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

By winning it he can expect to bank circa £1m in endorsements etc. That's without any spin off tv work.... Who's the fool???

He come across as a spot on bloke I reckon. Good luck to him


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Shug750S said:


> Can't knock him. At least he did something with his life to become famous, unlike other 'celebs' on there who are celebrities for being in other celebrity programs.


 Totally agree


----------



## ollierico (Dec 12, 2012)

Not all of them are failed celebs that have run out of money.. some people just go on there to show everyone the real them as they may have been tarnished by the media etc, so the public can make their own mind up own mind watching that..


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

Was nice to see him eat bollocks rather than talk it!


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

ollierico said:


> Not all of them are failed celebs that have run out of money.. some people just go on there to show everyone the real them as they may have been tarnished by the media etc, so the public can make their own mind up own mind watching that..


True


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

Yeah, sucks.

My other half said "Who is Foggy?" I then continued to bore her senseless for ten minutes before I asked why.

She then said, I was vastly disappointed.


----------

